# parkerized finish



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Recently picked up a mossberg 590a1. Have no gripes about the gun,however,while doing my last cleaning,I noticed I had 2 scratches on the side of the barrel. I heard that the finish scratches easy on these. Does anyone know what would be a possible fix for this,outside of having the parkerizing redone. I am not worried so much with the cosmetic appearance as I am with corrosion/rust.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

donk123 said:


> Recently picked up a mossberg 590a1. Have no gripes about the gun,however,while doing my last cleaning,I noticed I had 2 scratches on the side of the barrel. I heard that the finish scratches easy on these. Does anyone know what would be a possible fix for this,outside of having the parkerizing redone. I am not worried so much with the cosmetic appearance as I am with corrosion/rust.


Without seeing the pictures. You could try a little cold blue. Birchwood Casey also makes a "blueing pen". Kind of like a sharpie for touching up scratches. As long as you keep a light coat of oil or use a silicone impregnated rag to wipe it down. I wouldn't worry too much about corrosion. Unless of course you do a lot of deep sea fishing and bring the shotgun along with you.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the tip,desertman. Picked up the birchwood casey blueing pen. Obviously not a perfect match, but not too concerned about that. Peace of mind with no exposed bare metal, although i do keep it clean and lightly oiled. Thanks again.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

donk123 said:


> Thanks for the tip,desertman. Picked up the birchwood casey blueing pen. Obviously not a perfect match, but not too concerned about that. Peace of mind with no exposed bare metal, although i do keep it clean and lightly oiled. Thanks again.


You're welcome! Glad to help.


----------

